# Your local trapping store



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Where do you do most of your supply shopping at? Not including mail order or via internet.


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

F&T Alpena phone 989-727-8727 fax 989-727-3347


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I usually bought the supplies I needed at Trappin Assn. Conventions. The were many dealers so prices were better.

By your name it looks like you are from the Up. There are trapping conventions held every year in the Up. Since I no longer trap I don't have contact phone numbers for up there.

There is also a convention in Evart in the lower the latter part of August. Look thru the list of threads in the trapping forum and you shoould find the specifics of that convention.


----------



## perchslamer (Feb 22, 2004)

I thinks Gander Mountain has Traps in season.
perchslamer


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was just looking for a few close by. I'm sick of paying shipping charges on two dozen traps. I only know of one good trapping supply company close by and it's not so close to me.


Gander Mountain only carries Duke traps and only a hand full of other goodies that aren't "quality" products in my mind.


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

there's a place in manastique that sells traps and supplies.And a guy over south of the soo.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I think you are thinking of Chagnon's in Manistique. They went under about three years ago. At least the shop closed down. Who is the guy south of the Soo? I know of one guy in the city limits on the west side of 75, but he doesn't have much and works out of his home. The name starts with a K.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Is there a trap dealer just west of Cooks on the north side of us2.

There also was a dealer in Perkins at one time

Tracker I sent you a pm


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

In central lower Michigan, I go to C&B Traps in Bath. I plan on spending some $ at the MTA in Evart as well.


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

the guy in manastique is on 2nd street.The guy south of the soo in down where the convention was last year.Go to trapperman.com and check it out I think they're both there.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You're probably thinking of Kinross then. Maybe Jim Neitling? He is the President of Northern Great Lakes Fur Harvesters Inc. I don't think he has anything.


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

yup kinross.The guy is short with a big mustache.Don't remember his name but I think he goes by trappenman or something similar to that,he does alot of the conventions.


----------

